# Missing dll file



## heatherew (Dec 31, 2002)

I tried to download some casino software from the internet, and I got a non-specific message saying, "a required dll file is missing." I have gotten this message before when trying to download software. Is there a way to find out exactly which dll file is missing? I have Windows 98.


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

Could you be more specific? If you could post the error exactly as it appears it could be a big help. There are many DLL's. If you post the error it would at least narrow the problem to system or program.


----------



## heatherew (Dec 31, 2002)

That's all it said:"a required dll file is missing."


----------



## RSM123 (Aug 1, 2002)

Hi,

If as stated above its a missing system file then run System File Checker ... Start > Run > type SFC. It should find any changes that have been made and ask if you want restore the default version of any altered files.


----------



## heatherew (Dec 31, 2002)

RSM123, thanks. I did as you said, and I found some files that were corrupted. But when I tried to restore them, I got another error message:files not found on Windows 98 startup disk. Is there a website where you can download dll files?


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

If you have a windows 98 cd you can get them from there,, if not I believe you can get them from your cab files,,but that will require a little research for me. Which one do you need to do?


----------



## randyc (Mar 1, 2003)

if they come out of CAB files, when you run SFC or whatever program is installing the DLLS, just go to D:\win98 and if the DLL is in a CAB file, itll show something like cab14.cab on the file listing. just choose that. other than that, you should just look for the DLL file in a search engine such as google.com


----------



## heatherew (Dec 31, 2002)

Bandit429, the corrupted dll file is capi2032.dll. There were other files that weren't dll, but I'm not going to worry about them right now!


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

Below is a link to the dll you need,, you can download it to your desktop for now till we figure out where it goes,,I'm not sure yet if it works your modem program or goes with 98

http://www.dictacomm.com/Win_Dll/98_1st/C_dll_Files.htm


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

After you dowload it put it in your x:\windows\system folder. X is the letter of your hard drive and let us know.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

You might have a look here regarding the file......

http://216.239.51.100/search?q=cach...r/cthp/vbdecl.doc+capi2032.dll&hl=en&ie=UTF-8

Here are the main functions from the 32 bit CAPI2.0 DLL file. The file (capi2032.dll) should be in your main windows directory or in the windows system directory. It is manufacturer specific, and is included with the drivers of your ISDN card. Don't use any other DLL!


----------



## heatherew (Dec 31, 2002)

Oops, I found another dll file that's corrupted, it's oleacc.dll. Do you know if there is a link to download that file? Thanks.

Also, I downloaded the capi2032.dll file and put it in the Windows/System file. Then I did another system file check and when I came to that file, I checked the box that said this file has already been fixed. Hopefully I did that right?


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

OLEACC.DLL is a 'Windows Accessibility' library file. If you get that error message it means you don't have Windows Accessibility installed. Just install 'Windows Accessiblity' feature.

Cut and paste from here:

http://www.7byte.com/faq.htm#6


----------



## heatherew (Dec 31, 2002)

AcaCandy,

First of all, I like your signature! Secondly, I went to the 7byte website that you listed, but I wasn't sure what to download.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

I don't think there was a download. 

Do you have your Windows cd? Go to add/remove programs, windows, and put a check mark in the box to install the accessibility options.


----------



## heatherew (Dec 31, 2002)

Thanks, I installed the accessibilty option, but there is still a problem. I tried to re-install the software, and it gives me the message to the effect of "problem with file oleacc.dll.Check the file to assess the problem." Any ideas?


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

I suppose you could try the SFC and extract that one file from the Windows cd.


----------



## heatherew (Dec 31, 2002)

Thanks. Do I need to delete it and then re-install it from a website? Because I can't install the software without it.


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

There is also another possibility,,, What do you think Candy?
Click the link below.

http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;en-us;Q191476


----------



## heatherew (Dec 31, 2002)

I tried that too, but there were no files to select. I am about to give up. I do want to know, however, if I did the right thing on this problem:

I downloaded the capi2032.dll file and put it in the Windows/System file. Then I did another system file check and when I came to that file, I checked the box that said this file has already been fixed. Hopefully I did that right?


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

Yes you did,,,Exactly which version of windows do you have?


----------



## heatherew (Dec 31, 2002)

I just noticed that the CD says Windows 98 SE. I got the CD from the former owner of the computer just the other day.


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

For windows 98 

Start System File Checker by going to start ,,run and type sfc.exe then hit ok. Click Extract one file from installation disk. 
Type the name of the file in File to extract, OLEACC.DLL 
Click Start. 
In Restore From, type the name of the folder where the .cab files are located on your installation disk (win98_39.cab)

Then save file in C:\Windows\system folder


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

Here is the link,,, click below.

http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;EN-US;129605


----------



## heatherew (Dec 31, 2002)

I get an error message saying "file not found on Window 98 disk". Could it possibly be another file?


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

The file is supposed to be there,,click the link below and check the 4th one down.

http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=/servicedesks/fileversion/dllinfo.asp&fp=1


----------



## heatherew (Dec 31, 2002)

No, it's still "file not found". I guess there is something wrong with this Windows disk.


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

Try to restore it from C:\windows\options\cabs 

win98_39.cab

Copy and paste the cab file,, I took it from this 98SE.


----------



## Tnacnud (Jun 14, 2003)

Can someone please help me? I have been reading your messages about DLL files and I have also, myself gone to a web site and downloaded a DLL file. But when I did this the computer did still not recognize that I have it now. I was wondering how you get the DLL file to where it is supposed to go? 

PS. the file the computer said I was missing was ddraw.dll


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Hi Tnacnud, what program is crying about ddraw.dll?


----------



## Tnacnud (Jun 14, 2003)

AcaCandy- it is a game program called "Delta Task force,Task force dagger.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Ah, gaming threads, my favorites 

Cut and paste:

1. Download and install Microsoft DirectX7.
If you get the error message "Error Starting Program: The DFLWDEM.EXE file is linked to missing export DDRAW.DLL: DirectDrawCreateEx.", the game can not initialize DirectX7. DirectX7 or greater is required to run Delta Force Land Warrior. Please visit http://www.microsoft.com/directx for the latest DirectX files from Microsoft.

Not the same game, but probably the same problem.

http://www.novalogic.com/games/DFLW/demo.html


----------



## Tnacnud (Jun 14, 2003)

ACA-so if I download this I will be able to play the game now or is their another step that I have to take?


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

I think you'll have to run thru the installation as well. I don't do games, so my version is probably ancient  

Create a file folder on your desktop, save it there so you can easily find it.

You might check to see what version of DirectX you are running now, by going to:

start button, run, then type dxdiag and hit ok......


----------



## Tnacnud (Jun 14, 2003)

Thank You for your help but I don't understand this. This morning I was just playing the game and it worked, but now it doesn't. It just doesn't make sense to me.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Ah, you didn't say that 

What did you do since this morning? Have you tried restarting the computer?

Did you install anything or uninstall anything?


----------



## Tnacnud (Jun 14, 2003)

Well yes I did try to install and play a game called Conflict Desert storm. That is when it all started. it said I was missing multiple dll files.

also, I looked on my computer and it said thAT I DIDN'T have any direct x


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

start button, run, then when you type dxdiag and hit enter shows nothing???????????


----------



## Tnacnud (Jun 14, 2003)

Actually yes, but just a few minutes ago I installed the direct x and the game works now! Thank You for your help I really appreciate it.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

You're welcome


----------

